# I got him!!! Woohoo!!!



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

This is a trophy buck for me. My buck of a lifetime. Biggest the processor has seen all year!!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Don't know why this one posting sideways


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I really needed this one. I put in soo many hours hunting and though i filled 2 doe tags already, this was the icing on the cake i needed.

Sucks that i still have to go up to deer camp tomorrow  

Definitely getting a shoulder mount!!!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats, a really nice one..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Beautiful buck....
Only one problem......How you gonna top that one LOL?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats! Doesn't it feel great when the freezer is full!


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Definitely congratulations on the buck !!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

CountryMom22 said:


> Congrats! Doesn't it feel great when the freezer is full!


I have two chest freezers already full (pig, lamb, ducks, rabbits, 2 does) LOL

But I'll make room for this big boy. Cutting cords with the grocery store meat department


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Just helped my buddy drag a doe up he shot in my woods. His scope was fogged on his 12ga so he shot it with his 10mm Conceal Carry, lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That is beautiful,congrats! Now how about you go fill my tag


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> That is beautiful,congrats! Now how about you go fill my tag


I've already came to terms that I'll never shoot one that big again


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Processor asked me to pick up the head/cape tonight, showed up and gave me a few beers to sit, drink, hang out and talk to him and others hunters/customers


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Back2Basix said:


> I've already came to terms that I'll never shoot one that big again


I'll take a smaller one,I'm not greedy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice one. Ever watch big buck night *Great Lakes Sportsman with Robb Trot*? He had that older guy on every year from around North Branch, Lapeer County who was getting a big one like that every year and he was into his 80's.

Seems to me you got this one why is another big one out of the question?


 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice deer!
You did good.

Make sure you leave lots of hide behind the shoulder for the taxidermist to work with.
It will shrink when it dries


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Nice one. Ever watch big buck night *Great Lakes Sportsman with Robb Trot*? He had that older guy on every year from around North Branch, Lapeer County who was getting a big one like that every year and he was into his 80's.
> 
> Seems to me you got this one why is another big one out of the question?
> 
> ...


Never seen it, I'll have to check it out


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if it is still on TV some place. Used to be on PBS before the create stuff.


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Beautiful deer. Now just go enjoy everything and everyone at camp. Tell us the story. The good smile says much.

Nice avitar Oregon1986


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Gotta figure out how to score it now


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Just tried the B&C online calculator and came out to 131.5" gross, 127" net

Even if i was a little off, 120"+ it's awesome


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It scores big with you and that's all that matters


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Plus two.

http://www.summitstands.com/summit-journal/how-to-rough-score-deer/

Here you go with a link. Most places like B&C require A 60 day drying period.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Michigan's DNR will test it for CWD, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Awesome buck, congratulations!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son got his last night . nothing like yours though. just a small doe. he hasn't been having any luck this year because they are clear cutting where he use to hunt. he still got 2 weeks to get another using his muzzleloader this time. I hope he gets another for the winter because that's mostly all the meat he eats. what he hunts himself. ~Georgia


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My daughter dropped a really nice eight pointer through her kitchen window yesterday. 200 yd shot with her .243. Second year in a row.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice buck! What caliber tool did you use? Shot placement? Any tracking?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Nice buck! What caliber tool did you use? Shot placement? Any tracking?


12ga rifled slug, i live in the southern part of Michigan which has a "Limited Firearm Zone" which is No Rifle (unless it takes a pistol cartridge). 40yds double lung and missed both shoulders. No blood but i saw he walked away about 30yds into the thicket and just laid down. I worried i missed because he didn't run, just meandered into the swamp.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> My daughter dropped a really nice eight pointer through her kitchen window yesterday. 200 yd shot with her .243. Second year in a row.


I'm deered out but my uncle wants a doe, so this is my new setup


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Don’t forget to open the window.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> Don’t forget to open the window.


Ok, I'm done. Just filled my 4th tag about 15 minutes after i posted that picture. I have another buck tag but maybe i should leave some in the woods for next year


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Back2Basix said:


> I'm deered out but my uncle wants a doe, so this is my new setup
> 
> View attachment 63394


Looks pretty comfortable. Definitely beats sitting on a log in the rain.

My daughter also took a doe from her kitchen the day after. I'm going to ask if I can use her stand next year or at least move over to the dining room.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Taxidermist just got back from Iowa said i was low on my score. He's thinking much closer to 135" Net. Gotta wait 60days before he can score it though


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice buck, congrats !
I'll bet it will score around 120-125"


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

Back2Basix said:


> I'm deered out but my uncle wants a doe, so this is my new setup
> 
> View attachment 63394


Any chance you have another blind like that I could buy from you? lol


----------

